# Armwrestler advice



## maxhenderson (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey guys, new here. I compete competitively in arm-wrestling at a pretty high level. I have been all natty so far but would like to start taking some stuff that I think would help me long term (I am 24). I just ordered GH, my doctor will prescribe me BPC and TB 500, and Im trying to get my hands on Pentosan (its a bitch lol). I am currently 240 and am making my way down to 220 so I can water cut and compete in the 200 class. So far Anavar, primo, 1-IGF, and Superdrol/cheque drops (for comp days) have all looked promising. Any advice is welcome. money is not an issue. Thanks!


----------

